

Larry Page official comment on Andy Rubin leaving Google - barredo
http://googleblog.blogspot.com.es/2013/03/update-from-ceo.html

======
dragonwriter
Note that the headline about "leaving Google" seems inaccurate, since the post
says that Rubin has decided to "hand over the reins and start a new chapter at
Google".

It seems that Rubin is moving to a different role in Google, not leaving
Google.

